# Wild caught blue dolphins



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Has anyone got any footage or images of them

It seems extremely impossible for me to find anything


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The first few pics in the link below show wild moorii.

https://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/foru ... ii.701046/


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks very much they look amazing.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Unfortunately Moorii are supposed to be endangered/rare in the lake now, they get caught in nets for food over the open sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So we should not be creating a market for them by buying them?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I just meant that one probably will not see many pics or video of wild C. moorii, and it is unfortunate. I did not think I was stating that the fish should never be kept from the the remaining captive stock, so the fish would go extinct. Sorry for somehow implying that sentiment.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

noki said:


> I just meant that one probably will not see many pics or video of wild C. moorii, and it is unfortunate. I did not think I was stating that the fish should never be kept from the the remaining captive stock, so the fish would go extinct. Sorry for somehow implying that sentiment.


Not at all. Just a mention for OP and other readers.


----------

